# Foto in Photoshop in ein Comic ändern



## alibaba7 (1. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne Bilder in Photoshop ändern.
Ganz normale Bilder sollen zu Comic Bildern werden.
Ich habe da zB. folgendes gefunden:
http://www.drweb.de/photoshop/comic.shtml

Nur leider ist dieses sehr viel Aufwand, und bei Personen sehr schwer, wenn man das auch noch bei vielen Photos machen will dann nimmt dieses ja kein Ende. :-(

Gibt es dazu kein Photoshop Plugin, das dieses Automatisch macht bzw. bei dem man vielleicht auch noch ein paar Einstellungsfunktionen hat?

Es ist mir erstmal egal ob es eine kostenlose oder eine Kaufversion ist!
Erstmal muss man ja wissen obs sowas gibt udn was es im bedarfsfall kostet usw. dann kann man ja immer noch "nein" sagen.

___________________

Wenn es kein Photoshop Plugin gibt (wäre mir aber am liebsten), vielleicht kennt dann jemand ein eigenständiges Programm welches nur diese Funktion hat/oder auch hat!

Wäre dankbar für jeden Tipp und jede Hilfe die mich weiter bringt.


----------



## Philip Kurz (1. Juni 2005)

Eine Annäherung gelingt fast immer, nur wenn du einen wirklich schönen Effekt haben willst geht wohl kein Weg an der Handarbeit vorbei. Das wird nur schwer wenn man, wie in deinem Fall, sehr viele Bilder hat.
In Photoshop gibt es z.B. den Kunstfilter "Farbpapier/Collage" der eigentlich recht häufig für comicartige Effekte benutzt wird. Optional könntest du dann noch versuchen die Kanten Schwarz zu betonen (habe ich in meinem Beispiel nicht gemacht).
Das Ganze könntest du dann als Aktion aufnehmen und auf deine Bilder anwenden.


----------



## Alexander Groß (1. Juni 2005)

Hi, probiers mal so: Tontrennung (Stufen nach wahl) und dann den Filter Farbpapie-Ccollage.

Alex

Hmm, tooo late


----------



## alibaba7 (1. Juni 2005)

Der Tipp mit der "Tontrennung" und dann dem Filter "Farbpapie-Collage" ist gar nicht mal so schlecht.

Trotzdem würde ich gerne noch mehr Comic artige Bilder haben wollen, wie in dem Beispiel Link zum Schluss.

Gibt es dafür echt noch kein speziellen Photoshop Plugin!?
Gibt doch sonst alles auf dieser Welt?

Na ja ich warte mal auf die nächsten Post's 
Vielleicht weiß ja jemand was von einem Plugin...


----------

